# General > Farming & Crofting >  Wire mesh

## Skylark

Brand new unpacked 50mm x 50mm 12g wire mesh 1.2 metre high 12.5metre long Two rolls £30 each or £55 for both

Suitable for poultry run or kennel fox proof

text 075 12 833768 for photos

----------

